# Cannot play wav files?



## Mr. Alan Johnson

Greetings!

I am using the latest version of Windows Media Player. I can play any video or audio file of my choice on my computer. When I click on a .wav file, the player opens and acts as it it is going to play the file. The play symbol even changes to a "Pause" item, which is clickable. But Alas! The system will not play the file. The position indicator, or "Slider", as many in your circle may call it, stays at position 0:0 and does not move. Nothing I do will budge it! I never receive an error message of any sorts and I am totally befuddled by this problem! I hope you understand!

Cheers to us!

Warm Regards,

Mr. Alan Johnson


----------



## Mr. Alan Johnson

Wow? Really helpful.


----------



## MysticEyes

Is this a recent development?


----------



## Mr. Alan Johnson

Yes, the problem continues.


----------



## MysticEyes

I meant did this just start? Were you able to play WAVs before on this system?


----------



## Mr. Alan Johnson

Yes, I could always play .wav files. Then, I decided to upgrade to the latest version and then I couldn't. I even uninstalled and reinstalled the Windows Media Player 11, but ALAS! I still experience this issue.

Cheers to you!

Warm Regards,

Mr. Alan Johnson


----------



## t bone

open wmp>tools>options>file type tab...is the wav file box checked ?


----------



## Mr. Alan Johnson

Greetings!

I have confirmed that all available checkboxes are checked and have been checked. All file types are sucessfully selected. I tried playing a .wav file again and it opens like it is going to play, the indicator turns to a "pause" signal and it stays at 0:00 forever.

Cheers to us!

Warm Regards,

Mr. Alan Johnson


----------



## techbenn

Try using I-Tunes to play your wav file.
That works for me.

Benn


----------

